# Game Thread: Milwaukee Bucks @ Detroit Pistons



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Milwaukee Bucks (29-49)vs. Detroit Pistons (51-27)*

Time: 8:00 PM
Date: 4.14.05
Venue: Palace of Aurburn Hills

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Didn't see a game thread posted, so I put one up... Could see a lot of minutesf from the bench.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Not much noise on here considering the game is away. Has everyone jumped from the bandwagon?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love how all the Pistons are posing with the championship trophy.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Dont forget Chaunceys extra piece of hardware.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

it's better then posing with the ECF hardware just ask the Nets


----------

